# Related to the 'ignorant people' thread



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've just found this thread on a forum where someone has asked where they could find a cockapoo breeder as they would like one...
I've never heard such rude things to say about a breed ever! 
It's annoyed me that people are being so rude when this person wanted one, they don't have to be so nasty 

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=699687

As was said on the 'ignorant people' thread, these people have NO taste what so ever!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

That is utterly disgusting, the worst thing is the comment about her having to rehome her jack russel... She clearly felt bullied out of her first choice of a cockapoo... If she had got the cockapoo and not the jack russel, maybe her son would not have reacted with his asthma and she wouldnt have had to rehome a dog :-( poor woman... Having to deal with those idiots....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Exactly! I thought the same, if they hadn't bullied her out of her cockapoo choice she could have been very happy with her cockapoo  It makes me sad that there are people who will be so horrible to get what they want when it doesn't even concern them!
Poor lady  She just wanted a breeder & they bombarded her with abuse 
If they had't been so horrible the re-homing rescue dog that they wanted to avoid probably would have been avoided! & they think we're following fashion! RUDE.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh I am annoyed all over again 

I hate that people label them 'designer dogs' I didn't get Pepper so I could be the height of fashion I really looked into suitable breeds and the Cockerpoo was the best option for me. My daughter is allergic to dogs, we loved Cockers but she was no good with them, we wanted Cocker sized, and everything we learned about them suited our needs. I can't stand it when people give you that king of knowing look when I say what she is. I looked like that lady into RSPCA etc but it is true, so many Staffies and similar. Part of my reasons for having a dog was that I was very scared of all dogs and my son was too and I din't want him to have that fear all his life and to be able to enjoy dogs so we needed something that We wouldn't be afraid of and Cockerpoos are just so cuddly that I knew I would be fine  it has done the trick too!

Why do people feel the need to judge others choices, why do they think it is their right to have an opinion, why is what they want/like more correct ? 
:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:

Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It wasn't even good advice she was given!!!!!!!!!!!!! every word was written in complete ignorance of this lovely dog, shame on them
People seem to spout nasty bull sh*t when they actually don't know anything at all, makes them sound like they know what they are talking about


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know i'm very angry  That poor woman got bullied into getting the wrong dog for her & ended up having to find a new home for it because it didn't help her daughters asthma (which cockapoos can generally help with!) 
It wouldn't have bothered me if they'd just given their opinion in a nice way, but they were so rude to her & about a really nice crossbreed dog! It makes me mad & upset


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I find it very sad that she went on the forum asking for advice and got so much grief. 

Why do people feel they have to pass comment when they have nothing helpful or nice to say?? Since telling people about our choice of dog, I've heard both of the 'normal' comments that others on this site have mentioned they've also heard before:

'You're paying how much for a mutt, its not a pedigree you know?', and 'Argh, cockapoos are ugly'

Makes me so cross!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This thread was started in 2007!  I have read it before on my Cockapoo searches! I think back then there were less Cockapoo owners and they had not long been in the press being labelled as 'Designer dogs'. I think they are more popular now and although there are still people out there who hold these opinions I think there are alot more fans of our lovely Cockapoos!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh yes loads mroe fans now! But these horrible people won't have changed their opinions or the way they go about expressing it


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Surely by having a purebreed is far more of a 'fashion' statement than a cross?! We got a cockapoo because I haver allergies, we wanted a cocker, and we thought he looked like my boyfriend! Also that their temperament matched us perfectly


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think there are different types of dog purchasers. There are some who spend alot of time thinking about the type of dog that is right for their family and then there are some who see a dog in a magazine or in a film, decide they want one, find a litter and before you know it they have a puppy they probably have no idea what to do with! It has happened with many breeds such as Dalmations or Labradors and whenever there is a rise in popularity there is a rise in breeders jumping on the bandwagon to cash in on it. At the moment crosses sadly do seem to be the popular dog to have. I say sadly as it has resulted in some very dodgy crosses being bred involving dogs that shouldn't be crossed due to size differences. I think that certain crosses will be here to stay such as Cockapoos, Cavapoos and Labradoodles  but I am hoping that the trend for crossing dies out.

I think anyone who buys a puppy whether a cross or a pedigree without considering it carefully are the ignorant ones.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

No it still goes on despite their popularity just think the owners are answering back more 

One forum I use if someone goes on and asks about getting a cockapoo one of the first things that gets asked is:

" why a cockapoo? why not get a cocker or poodle?" and usually it is not asked out of curiosity but more to have a dig.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know! It's nothing to do with them if someone else wants one, I wish people would just keep their noses out and let people decide what dog is right for themselves.
But I agree Sarah there are some ridiculous crosses being bred at the moment and only the main ones need to stay (cockapoos, cavapoos, labradoodles)


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I'm ashamed to say that if you had asked me 3 months ago my reaction would have been similar (please dont hate me for it) I knew nothing about the breed and thought they were ridiculous overpriced designer breeds.......

BUT.... When we took on Jeff I realised just how much I had got wrong. He is an amazing dog and its a brilliant breed and I would have another like a shot.

So to the cockapoos of the nation Im sorry and I love you all


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Would you have been that rude to a woman who wanted one though? 
There a difference between having an opinion & imposin git on other people very strongly :| I feel bad for the woman as she ended up getting the wrong breed of dog (jack russell cross) for herself & couldn't keep it in the end, probably because of those people bullying her out of her choice (her poor daughter)


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

There is an ad in my area for puppies they call "labrahoodles". The mom is a lab/husky cross and the dad is a standard poodle. I have to say, they look adorable.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I do really love husky's! But i'm afraid they would be way too big for my liking as a pet & need a LOT of exercise, so unfortunately that will never happen  I will stick with cockapoos though  Unless the ever decide to breed a Husky down with a miniature poodle HAHA, joke, it would be cruel & probably cause health problems because of weight & joints etc, it would be a perfect dog though


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

My hubby adores huskies and I often silently chuckle when I see him walk our two especially Milly in her pink harness  

Huskies IMO are a specialist breed and not for novice owners and sadly they are another dog being bred and crossbred to make £££ and then sold to idiot owners who haven't a clue about the breed, and end up in rescues as they can't cope when dog becomes big and too hard to control. Think it was on the news a while ago that they were the latest "status" dogs. 

I do know some husky owners/breeders on another forum and they are really hoping they don't end up like the poor staffies.

Lovely dogs but even hubby realises we would not be suitable owners for one.

You can't let them off lead unless you are in an enclosed area as their prey drive is high.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Its more the poor little micro piglets I feel sorry for. They come into the world to the life of luxury, in the home, cuddled to within an inch of their little lives, then have to be put outside as they grow and people find they can't cope, then end up, at best, in a hired space in a field somewhere, alone (when then are highly social creatures) or at worst, at the slaughterhouse. Disgusting, cruel, thoughtless, idiotic, trend-following fools, who fell in love with an image and never thought to read up on the reality of the adult animal...size, needs, habits etc. It is expected that many will be given as novelty gifts this Christmas  
Sorry, nothing to do with Cockapoos, I know. Rant over  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I know Laney it's sad  again bought by people wanting the latest trend without doing any research.

Now I adore pigs- use to collect the piggin range and if I go anywhere were there are pigs I am in heaven.

If I had some land I would love a couple. They are animals to be kept outside so they can forage around and they need to be in at least pairs as like you said Laney they are sociable animals and it's cruel to keep one on it's own.

Some many people have been duped though- thinking they have a micro pig when it's just a normal one- then when it grows they are in for a big shock.

There was a news article on this couple that had happen to, but they absolutely adored their pig- but knew they may have to re-home due to size and they were heartbroken.

You could see they loved it- was really sad.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well someone I know, very snootily told me she thought Dexter was just a 'big ball of fluff!' How rude! Luckily I am far too polite to reply!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Well someone I know, very snootily told me she thought Dexter was just a 'big ball of fluff!' How rude! Luckily I am far too polite to reply!


I LOVE MY BIG BALL OF FLUFF! - I would have told her that was a massive compliment.

My dad used to be a bit of a pedigree snob having had spaniel gun dogs most of his life but after bringing Nacho home and going round to my dads (he lives next door) and we share a massive garden, he literally melted. He now just freely walks into my house, calls the dog and shouts to me that he has got Nacho for a bit (he uses it as an excuse for them to get used to each other for when I go away on holidays and my dad is 'lumbered' with him)

SUCH A MAN!


----------

